# How many knives are enough?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

To parallel the thread on firearms, I think we should also discuss the variety of knives.

Yesterday I received a Boker Kalashnikov 74 *left-handed* switchblade. It was for my wife, but I've been playing with it. For example, like most of you, my computer mouse is connected for right-handed use. My telephone--and now a left-handed knife--is set for my left hand. I also wanted a left pocket carry knife, but that was formerly joined by another right-handed knife for my left pocket--a tad clumsy.

I think that when I consider a new knife for my dominant hand I will also check out if they make one for the left hand. That way both hands will be trained to use the same model.

What's your view? Do you have a favorite cutting device?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You mean there is an enough?

One for the: trucks, cars, tractors, barns, toolsheds, pocket, tackleboxes, hunting equip., kitchen who knows how many?, .....


Dozens, but I don't think a hundred.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Let's be reasonable, anyone should be satisfied with 10,000 knives, so that is my magic number, 10,000. And that is enough for anyone.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think I have ten different knives. Granted, I have lots of spares, but I'm fascinated with only a segment of the hobby. Since I no longer work in this industry, my time is my own and I even delve into segments of the sport I missed out on. Having said that, I'm a sucker for a knife made from 440C.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know; never really thought about it. There's two within reach, two at the back door and one in the car. Oh, and Wifey's new knife is on the table next to her computer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll bet I'll pick up a few more after I talk to Ken Schwartz, tomorrow.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ten?

That won't keep me happy in the kitchen/butchering!

I've 10 for doing fish and another 10 for meat, maybe more. And that is not the kitchen either. I have an old Abercrombie Fitch fillet knife that is great steel and ~ 14" long for doing swordfish/marlin. 

One of my prizes is a real old Bowie, cleaned my first buck with it. I found since a smaller knife is better at cleaning/gutting.

Then utility in the barns/farm........ 

The I few for the pocket/carry, mostly Bucks and Schrades.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

In reality, probably two. As to what one has or wants, well, 20+ seems the standard.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> I don't know; never really thought about it. There's two within reach, two at the back door and one in the car. Oh, and Wifey's new knife is on the table next to her computer.


In reality, I do about this same regimen. I have two or three "go to" knives, usually in the automatic genre. I do like to carry a Pilar or that Kershaw Spline, because even at their lower cost, they sharpen beyond imagination.

BTW, an automatic is just another form of jackknife. Yes, it can be used defensively with speed. But 90 percent of my knife usage is very mundane.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In a recent post, a very astute member pointed out that the simple and singular notion of "cost" is not really a measure of "quality." I underlined his position, and I would like to showcase two knives I've done recently. They are both of modest cost and the edge needed some careful work, but then, so does a 1935 rust bucket that becomes a hand-built show car.

The first picture is one of the the most dangerous knives I've ever handled. It is dozens of times keener than a scalpel, and the only knife to break the "impenetrable ceiling" of 5.4 million grit. It is the *CRKT Pilar*, which goes for 18.00 to 22.00 dollars depending on your supplier. Sure, it took me over eleven hours and hundreds of dollars in time and materials, but at the end of the day, it really broke every record you could name.

The second knife is one you may have seen, it's the *Kershaw Spline*. Costing only 17.00 dollars, I have easily pushed it over the 3.2 million grit threshold, although I feel the knife is close to 4 million grit. Now, most of my work is on jackknives, but truth be told, the Spline when properly honed is one of the best defensive tools I know. I have been carrying one in my left front jeans pocket because the spine tab makes it ambidextrous. Returning to the real world, this knife walks through hemp.

While not shown, my daily defensive switchblade costs only 68 dollars, and one of my Boker Kalashnikov 74 Bowies cost only 40 dollars. Bargains and good knives are out there.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So, how sharp is sharp enough?

I'm not paying, paying for, or buying something I can't do my self..

I have for cude stuff , then every grade of Arkanass. I've done my knives for > 50 years.

You might do better. But not on a working blade. And I paid the price of the stones, not Jap stones


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> I don't know; never really thought about it. There's two within reach, two at the back door and one in the car. Oh, and Wifey's new knife is on the table next to her computer.


Ya' know, the more I thought about this the more I figured it depends on your home lay-out. There isn't one "blueprint" for survival or confrontation.

Yes, I have knives (and pistols) secreted all over my house. But then, I usually carry something on me when I'm home alone and the alarm is on. The reason I do this is that my ADT alarm not only signals a break-in, but tells me which door or window was breached.

If I can be safely ensconced from where I am, than cover and concealment are already achieved. If the breach is near the bedroom and my wife is asleep, I know which avenue I have to block.

Now, I rented a cracker-box apartment as a young student. If someone broke in, that was a mandate for me to break out! I saw no good reason to die over Depression Era furniture...


----------

